# Nice?



## ericflowerfish (May 14, 2004)

What do you guys think of these flowerhorns? They are around 3-4" in sizes only. Still room for growth...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

Very nice colouring,but i bet male flowerhorns are aggressive


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Dan_U.K said:


> Very nice colouring,but i bet male flowerhorns are aggressive


 damn straight they are


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It's so nice I know I can't afford it.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

very nice


----------



## AzNxGuY2o9 (Jul 26, 2003)

the 1st one is nice, but it has already been sold


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

My big male (9"+) was the most aggressive fish I have evr owned. At 6" he put a thumping on a 12" oscar that was like nothing I have ever seen. He also tore the lips off a 10" Tilapia and ate two juvi red snakeheads. All in the quest to find a suitable tankmate...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Damn


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

nice! how much are those?


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

awesome looking fish


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

sweet fish


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

AWESOME FISH


----------

